# Death's Head Hawkmoth Caterpillars and Humidity?



## Reptiles in Art (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm currently rearing five death's head caterpillars from LBA and was hoping for some advice on humidity.

They're 3rd instar and happily feeding on buddleia. I'm keeping them in clear plastic pint glasses with a muslin top at room temperature. I'm changing the buddleia every day and cleaning out droppings.

As everyone will have noticed, the temperature has dropped dramatically today. Would keeping them in the airing cupboard suffice?

I've also been reading about lack of humidity - I'm using the muslin for ventilation and to keep away condensation, but have read that the caterpillars can dehydrate in too dry conditions. Can anyone advise me on how to keep up the humidity? I've seen the use of the clear plastic glasses popped on top of a polysterene cup - should I switch to that method? And can I use a substrate, such as wet tissue paper as I do with my Mantids?

Any advice would be very welcome,

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## epona (Oct 5, 2011)

hi i have not raised deaths head hawk moth before but i have raised alot of other types ie private hawk,popular hawk,buff tip,vapourer,puss moth,,elephant hawk,i use plastic tubs for all of mine inc indian moon moths and atlas moths which i have put them in my airing cuboard to keep them warm ,i dont think using damp tissue at the bottom would be good as i have always read never to put damp/wet plants/leaves in with any caterpillas
maybe try it in a airing cuboard as my moon /atlas/oleander moth catts have done really well in there and starting eating more than when at room temp and are now one by one going into pupa.
good luck


----------



## Paul M16 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi Andrew. I have bred these on and off over the last 20+ years and they have always been fine at room temps and humidity. I use the good quality livefood tubs( the ones that have slits along the sides). The foodplant needs to be changed frequently and this provides ample humidity and ventilation. I would advise against using damp substrate, excessive moisture is normally fatal. Clean frass out 2-3 times daily. Hygene is of paramount importance when rearing in boxes Keep away from cool draughts. I rear them on Privet as it normally remains evergreen round here all year round. I tried to overwinter the pupae but suffered heavy losses. It is best to hatch them out at room temps (24-29 deg c) and breed them continuously. It is recommended that you do not spray the pupae as excessive moisture is normally fatal. The adults will need to be fed on a 40/60% honey/water solution and should pair up after 2-5 days depending on temps and feeding regime. I let mine fly around the living room until they have mated, which normally happens on the light shade. you will know when they are mating as they squeak quite loudly a bit like a mouse squeak! After mating they are best kept in coarse mesh cages. If the holes in the netting are small they get their tarsal claws trapped in the netting leading to stress, damage and reduced egg laying. I have also used a 3ft square box lined with sheet cork and netting stretched across a wooden frame for the front, and found that to work well. Make sure there are no holes or small gaps as the adults are suprisingly strong and will force their way out through the smallest of holes or gaps. Egg laying can be protracted and up to 200 eggs laid over a few weeks. The longest i have kept the adult stage alive is 9 weeks. I have managed to get 3 generations out of one batch but fertility drops after the 2nd generation unless you add fresh bloodlines. Hope this helps and good luck with them. Paul
p.s. Get yourself a copy of 'Breeding The British and European Hawkmoths' by Paul Sokoloff. It is an AES publication i think it is volume 19. It is a small paperback booklet filled with valuable info on keeping and breeding them. I got mine from a bookshop


----------



## malky201 (Sep 16, 2006)

These are the kind from the silence of the lambs aren't they? What do you even keep the adult moths in?


----------



## Crazy Moth Lady (Oct 29, 2015)

*Death Head Moth Caterpillars*

Hi

I am a newbie here, I have always been obsessed with Butterflies and Moths,

I have tried to rear a batch of Death Head Ova, I ended up with 11 Larvae, in the correct conditions, the right food and the right temperature but unfortunately I lost them all .

I am on my second batch so fingers crossed this time....

Are there any tips to help me be successful this time???

Thanks

Vicky

:2thumb:


----------



## andie (Sep 23, 2007)

Check this thread out BUG NATION • View topic - Deaths head hawk moth larvae read it all


----------

